# Missing Maltese Richmond KY



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

There is a little Maltese that is missing in the Richmond area. I'm still working on getting the specifics, pictures etc. from the owners but I can tell you they are devastated  . I'm going to help in any way that I can and hope that you all will *help to spread the word and details* as I get them. I'll post the info. back on this thread and on my FB page. 

In the meantime, here's the link: lost dog . 

The family is going to be emailing and calling me back soon so that I can help them launch their networking efforts and begin searching. We have to act fast and this is sometimes our biggest challenge...getting things moving quickly! Please say a prayer. It's tricky to be away from home right now (because DH is still recovering from foot surgery), but we had a bit of snow last night and I cannot stand the thought of this little one being out there all alone....I've got to help. Paws crossed for precious Marley.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mods - can you tell me how to modify this title? I just heard back from the owners of this Malt and they unfortunately listed it on the Richmond, VA Craigslist when it should be Richmond KENTUCKY, so I want to fix that in my title. Thanks.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

NOTE- THIS IS RICHMOND KENTUCKY not Va. If you are in this area of Kentucky and can help, please let the owners know! She unfortunately had posted it on the Craigslist page for Richmond, Virginia in error  . I've sent her a couple of very long email with search/rescue information, so I am praying she will have better luck locating her precious baby. I'll post a picture of her soon.

Here's details from an email I just received from the owner: 

"On January 14 my boyfriend took Marley outside to use the bathroom. I would say it was around 11:00 p.m. cause it was right after the UK basketball game was over. The grass was wet so she did not really want to use the bathroom. They were outside for about 10 mins and she then ran under a car he said that he pulled her out and then she ran to go under another car. when he went over to the car he looked down and she was just gone. we looked all over the place for her. i think it was about 4 in the morning when we stopped. Her running away is just so not like her. she always stays right by my side and whenever i call for her she would always come. My boyfriend lives in Richmond Ky and his address is ***** high street in ****apartment. We made some flyers and put them out around the area. Marley is 3 years old weighing 8 pounds, she has been fixed, she has an overbite, and i also just had her groomed about a week ago. so she has been shaved (meaning her hair is very short). I do not know of any health problems. She is a very friendly dog and never has she bit or hurt someone else. she does not have any tags or collars on her. she is an inside dog so she does not go out side a lot only to use the bathroom (however we mostly use pee-pee pads) or if we go on walks."


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If anyone knows of a dog tracker in the Richmond, Kentucky area - please let me know. The family is trying to hire a dog tracker and can't find one  .


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Poor baby, praying someone finds her fast. I know here a lot of the vets offices make lost posts on their facebook pages, and allow others to make those posts too. Please make sure they check all of those.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope Marley is found safe and well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Poor baby, praying someone finds her fast. I know here a lot of the vets offices make lost posts on their facebook pages, and allow others to make those posts too. Please make sure they check all of those.


 
I did a map search of the area where she went missing and searched for Vets in that vicinity. I've put her flyer and a picture of Marley on each of the sites that had FB pages. The owner is also hand delivering flyers and networking. Praying that she is home very soon  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

lols82 said:


> Hope Marley is found safe and well.


Thank you...I hope so too.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Is she micro-chipped? or has a collar with info on it? How sad for everyone, especially the baby girl, so scary for her! Praying they find her soon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> Is she micro-chipped? or has a collar with info on it? How sad for everyone, especially the baby girl, so scary for her! Praying they find her soon.


 No tags/collar. She did not specify about the chip  .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope they find her, she would be the perfect dog for someone to pick up and keep:angry: 
I will be praying for her and checking for a update


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor baby and I bet it is cold.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cody's mom*

Little late for what ifs & if only:crying::crying::crying: but hope she is found soon. Let's all learn from this & not take our dogs out doors with collar with ID on it & have our dogs micro chipped because this can happen to anyone of us.:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Mods - can you tell me how to modify this title? I just heard back from the owners of this Malt and they unfortunately listed it on the Richmond, VA Craigslist when it should be Richmond KENTUCKY, so I want to fix that in my title. Thanks.


Done. And praying for this baby's safe return.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone. The "shares" on FB have been unreal...my inbox is filled with notices that the posts are being shared. It makes me feel like we are at least doing something to help. I wish there was more we could do though  . I've spent a lot of time in email communications with the young owner, educating her on rescue and networking methods. She is so thankful for the assistance. I think it surprises folks when one reaches out to help in cases like these. Frankly that breaks my heart. I dream of a day when folks helping each other becomes second nature again.rayer: I called around TN and KY yesterday and had no luck finding a Dogs Finding Dogs type dog tracker in the KY area. I was shocked that pretty much no one even knew what I was talking about :blink:. The good news is that we planted that seed of knowledge with the Vet practices and with a couple of dog "deer tracking" groups :thumbsup:. Maybe some good will come out of that down the road. One can only pray and try.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*:chili:HAPPY TEARS....THEY FOUND MARLEY!!!! SAFE AND REUNITED!:chili: I will post more details as soon as I get them. All I know right now is that she was outside since the 14th  .*


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful. Good job all.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Bridget, this is the best news I've heard all day!!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

How horrible! it's strange that he saw her go under a car and then couldn't find her afterwards. We have drainage overflow things along side the roads on our street ( where the cars park ) could she have slipped down one of those? I hope her owners find her, or that somebody has found her and taken her out of the cold


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*SHE IS SAFE AND SOUND AND BACK IN HER MOMMA'S ARMS *:chili:*.* Here are the details: The owner received a call from a lady who said she'd seen a dog matching Marley's description about 15 minutes before, in the area where she had gone missing. The owner and her boyfriend searched the area but could not find her. They were headed back to their car with the intent to search elsewhere, when they saw Marley walking towards them! Marley walked right to her Momma and let her pick her right up. Bless her heart, she must have been so thankful to see her Mom.:wub:

The owner and I have been emailing back and forth ... she is a lovely person and she is so thankful to have her baby back. I encouraged her to go the Vet asap and get a complete work up (in case Marley got in to anything while she was out there on her own) and also suggested she get Micro-chipped. Of course I also told her about SM and I hope she will one day decide to join us here. :innocent:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:chili::chili::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

First of all, thank God she's been found!:aktion033: I know the heartache of having a missing dog and the owner must be so relieved!! 

And Bridget, the world needs more people like you. When I think back on our experience with Riley, we did have two women and a man reach out to help with the search. I was so shocked and pleasantly surprised that there were strangers who cared. The gentleman actually met up with us and helped us to hang flyers while one of the women spent a couple of nights driving around town helping us look. The other lady printed out flyers and hung them up, too. I wonder now if one of those women might've been you, Bridget. 

Anyway, it was really nice to see that people cared. And even though our search was not successful, I will never cease to be grateful for the effort they put into searching for a stranger's dog. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is fabulous that they found her.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't stop crying with joy! So often searches leave you broken hearted but Marley is the reason we keep pushing on. It's that hope for a happy ending :wub:. What a blessing! Thank you Allison for your post. I wish I would have known when Riley went missing. I would have gladly helped you search until no stone was left unturned. The advantaged to being OCD is that we make very thorough dog searchers lol :HistericalSmiley:.

This really gets me thinking though. What would it take to motivate more folks to get involved in search efforts for missing animals? What more can we do to show the world that if everyone would just do something...then we could reunite and save so many more than if we sit back and do nothing? Something to pray about I guess. For now I'm going to lift up a big Praise to the lady who spotted Marley and took the time to find her poster and call the owner. She rocks!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I am so happy for Marley and her family.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh THANK GOODNESS !!! I'm so happy they found her


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So thankful for a happy ending.:chili::chili:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I love happy endings!!! So glad they have their baby back :heart:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank Goodness!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

*Yayyyy!*

:aktion033: so thrilled for a happy ending! Thank goodness!


----------

